# дверь vs двери



## Alex_cs_gsp

Я за собой заметил, и не только за собой, что говорю "Закрой двери", даже если дверь одна. Как правильно "Закрой двери" или "Закрой дверь"???


----------



## estreets

"Старуха, дверь закрой!" (с)
Лично я всегда говорю дверь, если дверь одна, и двери, если несколько последовательных дверей.


----------



## Maroseika

Если двери двойные, их тоже можно закрывать во множестве. Про одну же дверь никогда такого не слышал. Разве что назидательно-обобщенно: 
Вас двери закрывать не учили?
А двери за собой закрывать не надо?
И т.п.


----------



## cyanista

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Я за собой заметил, и не только за собой, что говорю "Закрой двери", даже если дверь одна.


По-моему, я в Беларуси это часто слышу, что, скорее всего, связано с влиянием белорусского дзверы (только мн.ч.). 

Может, и на Украине подобное явление?


----------



## Rosett

Закрой двери -вообще закрой.


----------



## morzh

Если говорится о конкретной двери - "Закрой дверь".
Если об абстрактной - "двери".
"Двери за собой надо закрывать".
"Закрой дверь - дует".


----------



## balpeau

Морж, Вы уже в который раз меня удивляете по-хорошему глубиной своих объяснений!

Спасибо, теперь буду знать


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

cyanista said:


> По-моему, я в Беларуси это часто слышу, что, скорее всего, связано с влиянием белорусского дзверы (только мн.ч.).
> Может, и на Украине подобное явление?




Сегодня на двери магазина видел "Закрывай двери". Наверное это все-таки в Украине так говорят, т.к. на украинском только множ. число возможно. Мне эта мысль  в голову тоже пришла.




morzh said:


> Если говорится о конкретной двери - "Закрой дверь".
> Если об абстрактной - "двери".
> "Двери за собой надо закрывать".
> "Закрой дверь - дует".



Закройте пожалуйста абстрактные двери! В этом смысле  Но можно и так, закройте пожалуйста эту абстрактную дверь.


----------



## jazyk

В некоторых славянских языках слово _дверь_ – plurale tantum (по-чешски dveře, по-польски drzwi, по-словацки dvere).


----------



## estreets

Ну вот видите, Алекс, как всё просто: вероятно, в прошлой жизни Вы были чехом или поляком!


----------



## morzh

jazyk said:


> В некоторых славянских языках слово _дверь_– plurale tantum (по-чешски dveře, по-польски drzwi, по-словацки dvere).



Чехи да поляки нам - не указ. У одних духи "вонявкой" зовут, у других красавица - "урода".
Я уж не говорю, что, если бы мне предложили поесть "едло", я бы его ни под каким соусом есть не стал бы.


:d

PS. А в санскрите, кажется (согласно друзьям - индийцам) - "dwar".


----------



## jazyk

> Чехи да поляки нам - не указ.


Я это не сказал. Я дал эту информацию, потому что некоторые носители русского языка могут иметь то же представление или это может быть архаизм, который сохранился в некоторых областях.


----------



## morzh

jazyk said:


> Я это не сказал. Я дал эту информацию, потому что некоторые носители русского языка могут иметь то же представление или это может быть архаизм, который сохранился в некоторых областях.



It was a joke


----------



## jazyk

Хорошо.


----------



## Natalisha

cyanista said:


> По-моему, я в Беларуси это часто слышу, что, скорее всего, связано с влиянием белорусского дзверы (только мн.ч.).
> 
> Может, и на Украине подобное явление?


Подумала о том же.

Кстати, я говорю "закрой(те) дверь", но "закрывайте двери". Почему? Не знаю, как и объяснить. Хотя... "закрывайте дверь" тоже звучит нормально. 

Если дверной проем один, а говорят "закрывай двери", то воображение рисует двойную дверь.

Вот так все сложно.


----------



## morzh

Natalisha

I may try to explain why "закрывайте двери" (I am not saying this is right or wrong - just trying to explain the subconscious  )

In one of my earlier posts I suggested that "the abstract door is a multiple one" and "the real door is single" (provided of course it is a single door - there are, as noted before, double doors).

Now, when you say "закройте дверь", there you surely mean a particular door, so again, subconsciously (real door=single door) you use singular.
If however you say "закрывайте двери" - the very "закрывайте" (continuous form vs. single-action form with "закройте") has some "teaching / strong advice" in it. You not only tell a person to shut the door, but also tell him "you should always close the door, every time you exit".
This way you refer not really to your physical door but rather to "abstract doors" which person should always close after himself, and, in particular, also the very door he is about to exit through (as a part of that very desired by you habit he should start developing).
And, as long as the "abstract doors" get mentioned, you subconsciously use plural.

This is my theory.

Of course, the linguistics being not a precise science, and myself being not really any kind of a linguist, this theory of mine has a finite degree of precision, and many will probably disagree with my analysis. 

Heck, I tried


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Heck, I tried


Brilliant! 

Unfortunately, we don't know all the secrets of the language. Maybe it's one of them.


----------



## balpeau

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Сегодня на двери магазина видел "Закрывай двери".



Не самый авторитетный источник. Я регулярно слышала "одень юбку" и "оплатите за проезд".


----------



## Selyd

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Сегодня на двери магазина видел "Закрывай двери".


Как для юга Украины
 приемлемо - "Закрывайте двери", "Закройте двери/ь", "Закрой двери/ь"..
не совсем приемлемо - "Закрывайте дверь".
на украинском - "Зачиняйте двері", "Зачиніть двері", "Зачиняй двері", "Зачини двері". Не "Закрий", приобретет значение "завесь".


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Мне тоже "закрывайте дверь" уши режет. Никогда бы так не сказал.


----------

